# Hvac - Duct



## بشير حسين (27 فبراير 2008)

الاخوة المهندسين العرب
تحية طيبة...

نامل المساعدة في تقديم فكرة عن :-

1-مراحل صناعة مجاري الهواء الخاصة بالتكييف المركزي Duct for centeral air condition

2- اهم المعدات المستخدمة في صناعة duct
3-ما هي المواصفات الدولية لمجاري هواء التكييفDuct 
4-ما الفرق بين تعابير TDF &TDC
5- في حالة التفكير في انشاء مصنع لمجاري الهواء ما هي المعدات المطلوبة وما هي اهم الشركات المصنعة للمعدات المستخدمة في انتاج Duct 
شاكرين لكم حسن تعاونكم
والسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## majed62 (29 فبراير 2008)

مراحل تصنيع مجاري الهواء كتالي:-
المرحلة الأولى
عمل اسكتش تفصيلي من المخطط 
بدء بتفصيل الصاج 
كقوية قطع الصاج التي تم تفصيلها (التأكيس) اما باستخدام الطعاجة اليدوية او سحب الصاج بمكينة التاكيس الخاصة
سحب مناطق التجميع على مكن الوكفورم 
ثني الصاج على الطعاجة 
تجميع القطع يدويا او بمكن تجميع خاص
عمل مجرى السحاب اما يدوبا او مكن خاص بذلك
هذة الطريقة اليدوية اما بالنسبة للطرق الآلية فيوجد مكن متخصص بخط الانتاج على مكنن خاص


----------



## majed62 (29 فبراير 2008)

البيان	موصفات التركيب و التجميع	سماكة الصاج	ملاحظات
من صفر إلى 12"	C Slip & Stand Slip	Gauge 26	ياباني
13" إلى 30"	C Slip & Stand Slip	Gauge 24	ياباني
30" إلى 45"	C Slip & Stand Slip	Gauge 22	ياباني
46" إلى 85"	C Slip & Stand Slip	Gauge 20	ياباني
85" فما فوق	40mmX40mm metal Angle	Gauge 18	ياباني


----------



## بشير حسين (2 مارس 2008)

الاخ/ م. مجدي

لكم منا جزيل الشكر على الاهتمام و التعاون


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (4 مارس 2008)

سؤال الي الاخ المهندس ماجد
ما هو الGauge وهل هناك علاقه بينه وبين سمك الصاج


----------



## بهاء فخرى (10 مارس 2008)

ماهو اختصار hvac


----------



## بهاء فخرى (10 مارس 2008)

ماهو اختصار hvac


----------



## وليد البنا (10 مارس 2008)

HVAC = Heating ventilation air conditioning


----------



## majed62 (25 مارس 2008)

Gauge هي سماكة الصاج


----------



## majed62 (25 مارس 2008)

المعدات المطلوبة لمصانع الدكت تعتمد على نوعية الية الأنتاج وهي اما يدوية او نصف الية او الية منها مكن القص و مكن الدسر و مكن الثني


----------



## majed62 (25 مارس 2008)

شركات المكن كثيرة و اشهرها lockform


----------



## majed62 (25 مارس 2008)

الأخ بشير حسين ممكن اساعد على الأجابة على استفساراتك في حال توضيح نوعية خط الأنتاج المطلوب و كمية الأنتاج اليومية


----------



## علاء زيتونه (26 مارس 2008)

أنا خريج جديد و أعمل الان في شركة مقاولات البناء في مجال الميكانيك
و أريد معرفت كل شيء عن التكيف و التبريد منذ استلام المشروع و حتى نهايته 
مثل حساب حجم الدكت و رسمه على المخططات و تركيبه على أرض الواقع .
و لكم جزيل الشكر و الإحترام


----------



## majed62 (26 مارس 2008)

علاء يوجد برنامج duct Sizer موقع البرنامج www.mcquay.com


----------



## majed62 (27 مارس 2008)

مراحل تركيب نظام التكيـيف المركزي
المرحلة الأولى :-
مرحلة التصميم
بعد الانتهاء من التصميم المعماري والإنشائي للمبنى المراد تكييفة يتم البدء في تصميم التكييف وتكون أول مرحلة وهي اهم مرحلة من مراحل التصميم هي حساب الأحمال لحرارية للمبنى ويفضل حساب تلك الأحمال في استخدام برامج الكمبيوتر بعد تقسيم المبني الى زون يتناسب مع مستخدمي المبنى و منها علي سبيل المثال برامج شركة ترين أو كالرير (Hap 2.40, Block load). وبعد أن يتم حساب الأحمال الحرارية يتم تحديد نوع و حجم الوحدات المطلوبة للمبني حسب وضع المبني.
وبعدالانتهاء من حساب الأحمال الحرارية وتحديد حجم المكائن المطلوبة للمبني يتم البدء في تصميم مجاري الهواء (Duct ) ابتداء من الوحدة بخط رئيسي و تم تفريعة حسب تقسيم المبنى من اداخل و احتياج كل زون و يعتمد حجم تلك المجاري علي كمية الهواء باخلها وقدرة الوحدة المستخدمة و سرعة الهواء ويجب التأكد من تصميم مجاري الهواء بالشكل المناسب ويفضل أستخدام برامج الكمبيوتر (DuctSizer). ويلاحظ وجود مباني تعاني من مشكلة ارتفاع الصوت في مجاري الهواء (Duct ) وكذلك سوء في التوزيع و تجد اختلافا في درجات الحرارة في المبني الواحد ويرجع السبب في ذلك إلى سوء التصميم وعدم توزيع الهواء في مجاري (Duct ) بالشكل المناسب.
وبعد الانتهاء من تصميم مخططات التكييف يجب مطابقتها مع المخططات الأخرى كمخططات المدني والكهرباء وذلك لضمان عدم تعارض هذه المخططات وحتى يتم إنجاز المشروع في احسن صورة.


----------



## majed62 (27 مارس 2008)

المرحلة الثانية وهي مرحلة التفيذ كتالي:-
1. مرحلة اعتماد المواد المستخدمة 
مراحل التنفيذ هي مهمة جدا ويجب المتابعة بشكل دقيق جدا ابتداء من مرحلة اعتماد المواد و المواصفات المستخدمة في التركيبات قبل الاتفاق مع المقاول الرئيسي او الملك واخذ اعتماد عليها من المهندس الأستشاري أو المهندس المسؤول عن نتفيذ المشروع و يكون الأعتماد رسمي لتنفيذ التركيبات لان الأسعار تعتمد علي المواصفات و المواد. ويعتقد كثير من الناس عند تنفيذ أعمال التكييف بمواد رخيصة نسبيا و خاصة بمواد العزل الحراري انهم يقومون بتوفير المال ولاكن للأسف الشديد بهذه الطريقة سوف يقومون بصرف أضعاف المبالغ التي تم توفيرها عن طريق الصيانة المستمرة للتكييف ونتيجة للصرف الحاد للكهرباء و استهلاك الوحدات و التقليل من العمر الأفتراضي للوحدات بينما لو تم تركيب تكييف باستخدام في مواصفات عالية و بالتالي بمبالغ اكبر من استخدام المواصفات العادية سيكون المستفيد الأول هو صاحب المشروع لأنه سيوفر أعمال الصيانة والكلفة التشغيليه مستقبلا بالمشروع (Operating Cost) على سبيل المثال بعض المواد المستخدمه في اعمال التكييف وهي 
يتبع............


----------



## majed62 (27 مارس 2008)

مجاري الهواء (Duct ) و التي تصنع من الصاج المجلفن و تعتمد صناعة هذه المجاري على مواد كثيرة تستخدم فيها ولاكن افضل انواع الصاج هو النيبون استيل الياباني او نجمة و هلال الياباني و كذلك انتاج شركة سابك وتكون الجلفنة اما 60-90 ويجب التصنيع حسب المواصفات القياسية التي توصي بها الجمعية الأمريكية لمقاولي التدفئة و التبريد (ASHRAE) وحسب المواصفات القياسية التي توصي بها الجمعية الوطنية الأمريكية لأعمال مجاري الهواء (SMACNA) و تكون مقاسات مجاري الهواء تتناسب مع سماكة الصاج حسب الموصفات التي توصي بها (SMACNA) كالتالي :
البيان	موصفات التركيب و التجميع	سماكة الصاج	ملاحظات
من صفر إلى 12"	C Slip & Stand Slip	Gauge 26	ياباني
13" إلى 30"	C Slip & Stand Slip	Gauge 24	ياباني
30" إلى 45"	C Slip & Stand Slip	Gauge 22	ياباني
46" إلى 85"	C Slip & Stand Slip	Gauge 20	ياباني
85" فما فوق	40mmX40mm metal Angle	Gauge 18	ياباني
يتبع .............


----------



## majed62 (27 مارس 2008)

الوصلات المرنة (round Flexible Duct) يجب ان تكون حسب المواصفات الأمريكية, و صناديق مخارج الهواء (pleneum Box) و خانق التحكم و التوزيع (vd/ds) و فق الأصول الفنية المتبعة في مثل هذه الأعمال و التاكد من ثباتها وعدم تحركها داخل المجاري تفاديا لصدور صوت مزعج بداخل المجاري ، و يجب استعمال الوصلات و اللحامات الجيدة الصنع على سبيل المثال (foaster 32-17) الرمادي بحيث يمنع تسرب الهواء, و يتم تعليق مجاري الهواء باستخدام الأسياخ المسسنة والمجلفنة و الزوايا الحديدية و المدهونة بدهان مقاوم للصداء وحسب المواصفات القياسية التي توصي بها الجمعية الوطنية الأمريكية لأعمال مجاري الهواء (smacna).


----------



## majed62 (27 مارس 2008)

العزل هناك ثلاثة أنواع من العوازل المستخدمة في أعمال التكييف (العازل الداخلي والعازل الخارجي وعازل الصوت). فيجب أن يكون العازل الداخلي المستخدم لتغطية الدكت في الأماكن غير المكيفة وغير المعرضة للشمس بسماكة 1 أنش وبكثافة 24 كجم ويكون العازل الخارجي المستخدم في تغطية المناطق المعرضة للشمس بسماكة لا تقل عن 2 أنش وبكثافة 48 كجم وتغلف بطبقة من الألمنيوم سماكة .7 مم او من الصاج المجلف بنفس السماكة او القماش السميك المطلي بماواد خاصة لحمايتة من العوامل الجوية الخارجية ويجب عزل المجاري من الداخل بعازل الصوت من داخل الدكت بسماكة 1 أنش وبكثافة 24 كجم يمتد من ماكينة التكييف إلى داخل المبني بمسافة 3 م الي 6 م و يتم ثبيتها بالغراء الخاص و المسامير الاصقة حتى لا تتطاير مع الهواء و يجب ان تكون مثية بشكل جيد و يفضل تبيت نهايتها بالصاج. 
تركيب صناديق الهواء الخاصة بمخارج الهواء (pleneum Box)، وتعزل داخليا بعازل الصوت سماكة 1" ، وكثافة 24 كجم/م3. 
تركيب مخارج الهواء وجميعها مصنوعة من الألمنيوم النقي و المدهون بدهان الفرن حسب الأنواع المبينة بالمخطط و يكون اللون حسب رغبة العميل و لمعرفة جودة الخرج يتم وضع المغناطيس على جميع انحاء الجريل حتى لا يكون مصنع من خامة مخلوطة أو حديد لتفادي الغش التجاريو التأكد من سلامة الفتحات لتفيذ كميات ىالهواء المطلوب كمية ((cfm.


----------



## م. قدمور (9 أبريل 2008)

ألأخ/ majed62 شكرا علي الاهتمام

المعلومات المطلوبه عن مصنع الدكت هى:-
1-تصنيع الدكت بنظام TDC
2-المصنع نصف الي
3-السعة الانتاجية متوسطة في حدود 50 طن في الشهر
TDC (medium ) duct shop with pro-ductomatic , starter fabriduct coiline


----------



## محمدكريم (14 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا واطلب لو سمحت كيف احسب الداكت من البرنامجduct size


----------



## هيام سعيد (16 أبريل 2008)

الاخوة الافاضل ان التطور التقني بتصنيع الدكت توصل لمواد من الفوم المطلي بطبقة من الالمنيوم يمكن قصه و تشكيله بالاشكال التي نريدها و بعدد متواضعة واهم ما في الامر الوزن الاجمالي للدكت وسرعة الانجاز بتسليم المشروع وهو موصف عالميا و يستخدم في دبي من قبل شركات عالمية مثل الثيرمو و غيرها و ان شاء الله سارسل موضوع مفصل عن دكت الفوم مع الرسومات ولكن اتمنى من الاخوة السؤال عن الدكت الفوم وشكرا المرسل هشام سعيد جربوع اختصاصي تدفئة و تبريد و اعتذر عن التسمية الغلط هيام سعيد و الاسم الحقيقي هشام سعيد ولكن لم استطع تصليح الاسم


----------



## م احمد موسي (16 أبريل 2008)

ممكن حد يقولي ازاي حساب الا حمال الحراريه عل الطبيعه


----------



## م. قدمور (27 أبريل 2008)

الاخوة الكرام.... السلام عليكم.
ارغب في الحصول على برنامج حساب الاحمال الخاصة بالتكييف من شركة Lg


----------



## م. قدمور (12 مايو 2008)

الاخ بشير حسين
الف مبروك يامهندس بشير بمناسبة مصنع الدكت
متمني لك التوفيق


----------



## oa_th (13 مايو 2008)

مشكور أخي العزيز majed62


----------



## وسيم البنا (29 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووورا


----------



## A.MEGUD (1 يونيو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## A.MEGUD (1 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزال الله خيرا


----------



## A.MEGUD (1 يونيو 2009)

جهد يستحق الثناء والتقدير


----------



## majed62 (2 يونيو 2009)

عفوا منك و من جميع الأعضاء و المشاركين و المساهمين بهذا المنتدي و اعدكم العودة مرة اخرى بمواضيع مفيدة


----------



## ali&anas (26 يونيو 2009)

شكر للاخوة الكرام مع الرجاء برنامج لحساب الأحمال الحرارية


----------



## ali&anas (26 يونيو 2009)

إن الله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا


----------



## eng_mun3m (26 يونيو 2009)

مؤمن عاشور قال:


> سؤال الي الاخ المهندس ماجد
> ما هو الGauge وهل هناك علاقه بينه وبين سمك الصاج




ال Gauge تعبير عن سمك الصاج المستخدم ف Gauge 24 يعنى صاج بسمك 0.7 مم و Gauge 22 اى صاج بسمك 0.8 مم و Gauge 20 1 مم


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (27 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااا يا اخي


----------



## emhdisam (27 يونيو 2009)

انا بالانتضار اخ هشام سعيد لاني جديد بالشغل بدبي و حابب اتعملم ماهو متوفر في اسواق دبي و الاهم اني اتعرف عليك ارجو المراسلة


----------



## tamdo1999 (9 يوليو 2009)

م.تامر يوجد برنامج duct Sizer موقع البرنامج www.mcquay.com


----------



## abdelfatahalmasry (18 فبراير 2012)

كيف يتم معرفه الكثافه لصاج او العزل الداخلي او الخارجي


----------



## ASHRAF100 (19 فبراير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## rraid6 (19 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس عموره (19 فبراير 2012)

*HVAC = **Heating ventilation air *_conditioning_​


----------



## Alaaladm (12 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اود ان اسأل عن flexible duct
وعن كمية الهواء التي يمكن ان يستوعبها كل مقاس من 4" الى 10"
مثلا 4" يستوعب كم لتر/الثانيه
من --- الى
وشكرا للجميع وارجوا من ذوي الاختصاص الرد للافادة


----------



## nofal (13 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## حيدراكرم (13 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وياريت شرح لملحقات الدكتات زأنواعها


----------



## المهندس الحالم (8 أبريل 2012)

شكرااااااا
جزاك الله خيرا
​


----------



## ASHRAF100 (9 أبريل 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (14 فبراير 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## nofal (18 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## drmady (6 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك ، وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

